# Just Loaded The Kiln



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Noticed that there hasn't been a new thread in a few days so I thought I'd post my most recent load of hardwood going in the kiln just yesterday. All of this wood was sawn over the past summer and air dried first. Nice 16"-17"wide Ash, Hard Maple that's mostly 10" -16" wide, some nice Walnut 18"-24" wide and a handful of Soft Maple sets. All were from urban recovered logs. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice lumber.

Your stickers look a little thin.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Allen! I didn't know you were on here. Small world! I've bought wood from you a couple times now and have been learning a lot with that wood and some help from the members here. Man, I'm hoping to get my hands on some of that walnut when it's ready.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Dean! It is indeed a very small world. Nice to see you here on the forum. There's a lot to learn and the people here are very nice. The Walnut in the pictures is from a short 4' log that was left over from a big 30" diameter Walnut I picked up last summer. I got an 8' and a 4' piece out of it. The 8' portion is still air drying. I have a lot of 8/4 Walnut that's already dry. Some are regular boards and some are live edge slabs. 

ETWW nothing gets by you!... The stickers are 3/4" x 1 1/2". A lot of people use 1" x 1" to promote better air flow but I've never had issues with 3/4". I think if I were going to have wider stacks I'd move to 1" stickers but most of my material gets stickered in 24" to 36" wide stacks so air flow tends not to be an issue for me.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!! I'm glad someone's drying/cutting....LOL. Thanks for the info the other eve....WELL taken!!!!

What...is that pink I'm seeing??? Mmmmm been there!!! How's the air circulation working in that layout??? I'm not jeolus of the hand loading, that's why I ended up with a track and carraige.

As always...KEEP up the GREAT work!!!! and don't forget the pictures!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

You mean I've been using the wrong stickers this whole time??? LOL...I haven't had any issues thus far either.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Tim. It was great talking to you the other night. I try to work all winter to keep things flowing but it's a little slower going depending on how cold it gets. I don't mind the hand loading. It gives me an opportunity to take a look at the individual boards to see if I'm wrecking anything. Can't wait for this batch to be dry. I could have sold the Ash a couple of times now if it was dry.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> ETWW nothing gets by you!... The stickers are 3/4" x 1 1/2".


 The 1 1/2" width made them look thinner, I guess. I use 3/4", too.

Again, that's some very good looking lumber.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

That's a beautiful load. Hope they stay flat. I was wondering about the air circulation, too. Do you use a dehumidifier?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Allen, where s your kiln located?
Did you finally move out of Milwaukee?

Nice load.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

That's quite a load.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Post Oakie... Yes. I use a dehumidifier with this set up and 3 fans. I usually don't have issues with the boards drying flat because I air dry first down to about 25% before putting them in the kiln.

Aardvark...didn't move but I still operate two sites. One is north of Milwaukee about 30 minutes and that's where I keep the kiln. How's Ashville treating you?

MidGA...it's about 1000bf. Pretty nice load.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

All is well Allen.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful load of wood. I've not sawn a log since last fall as I am a "fair weather" sawyer......:yes:


----------

